# In your opinion, what clinic is best for Egg sharing?



## kimbles87 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
just an insight a little into me, Im 27 (this year) Im married and have a 10yo ds from previous relationship. My husband and I have been ttc for 5 years to no avail. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy last January losing my left fallopian tube. Ive been on Clomid since August, and have taken two months out, before starting my last three rounds in Feb. (50mgs) We have been told that we dont qualify for nhs funding for further treatments because we have our son. So IVF/ICSI would be our next port of call.

So I discovered yesterday that egg sharing was available to me, and really didnt know too much about it, I been reading constantly since this time yesterday, and I am still trying to work out what hospital/clinic would suit best for my needs. So that brought me here...
My question to you is, In your opinion, what is the best hospital/clinic to go to, and why?
What was it that you read or found by visiting there that confirmed your decision. What was included in the price and what else did they offer. 

The first clinic I contacted was CRM London, and my DH likes the look of their clinic. We fully understand their pricing for us and have a questionare to fill out. Before we do we was looking for a closer or hospital with better success rate. We are based in Kent by the coast, and the amount of times travelling to london frequently would cost alot of money and time off work for my husband who is self employed. 
I have also discovered Lister, which is also in London and have read highly of them. The one closer to us would be The Chaucer hospital, having only being 20 miles away from us, but I havent really read any remarks on their clinic. 

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi kimbles

I egg shared through Herts & Essex and I can't rate them highly enough. I have had 2 cycles with them and both have been successful. The clinic is extremely friendly and not 'clinical' at all. I was matched with a recipient quickly and began the cycle quite soon after that. I live 3 hours from the clinic but decided it was worth the trek, and costs because it felt right. If I was slightly late because of traffic or something they were so accommodating and didn't make me feel bad about it at all. 

Hope this helps a little. Good luck.


----------



## kimbles87 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ticky thanks for your reply. Its helping thanks, Im also thinking that what with the success rates that itll be worth the two hour drive to london, but ive got just over 6 months to research xx thanks


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

I have been to both CRM London and the lister for egg share!

I got both my BFP's from CRM, my sister had triplets from CRM and I have a few friends that had babies via CRM. They are a really good clinic except they lack in being a 'peoples' clinic, my partner hated CRM as they were so impersonal. If im honest, they treated me pretty badly after my 2nd miscarriage. But everyone else who I Know have jad treatment there were quite happy (execpt they all agreed they lacked the personal touch)
Now, the Lister, what a great clinic. We instantly loved the Lister, the nurses are so nice, couldnt do enough for you. Such a nice clinic and really high up there with their success rates. I think its almost on par with CRM with the cost.
One added bonus with the Lister is egg ccollection day. You get treated really well, get a meal after which is lovely.

Its totally up to you which clinic you go to. I got my 1st BFN when I had treatment but I would still go back if the had of accepted me for another egg share. Would I have gone back to CRM had they accepted me? Yes, hesitantly yes, I probably would have.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I missed out that it was my first BFN when at the Lister...

Oops


----------



## Tasha1979 (Mar 15, 2013)

Really cant recommend the Lister enough!! We also live in Kent and found it so much easier to get the train straight to Victoria and either walk or taxi the little way to the clinic, only really drove if necessary and definitely on egg collection day


----------



## Tasha1979 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry forgot to add my sister had IVF at the Chaucer (not egg sharing) she got a BFP and has 4 yr old twin girls. She liked it there but it wasn't to my taste.


----------



## kimbles87 (Aug 15, 2013)

thank you for getting back to me.  think we will be attending an open evening with CRM abd Lister before signing up for anything, so will be able to get a feel for the place and its staff. I read somewhere that although Lister offer you the same as CRM that they also allow you another free go without having to donate eggs if you miscarry. 
Thanks for your input ladies it really has helped ALOT!! XXX


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Another vote for the Lister. Fantastic clinic, amazing staff and all costs are included (except for any ICSI/IMSI that might be required - which is offered at a significantly reduced cost - and embryo freezing if you have good-quality ones left over after transfer).

The thing about them offering you a free cycle if you miscarry is not true though. However, you are able to share again should that happen.

I contacted all the clinics near me that offer egg sharing and compiled a shortlist based on those initial chats and their success rates for people with similar circumstances to me. I then visited all those shortlisted clinics. For me it was a no brainer - it had to be the Lister. They seemed miles better than the other places I considered. It's a very personal choice and you're doing the right thing considering a few clinics before you make your decision.

Loads of luck. xx


----------

